# Tires & springs ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I will be getting new rear coils (probably Lovell) here in the next couple weeks. I like the way it sits right now even though the rear coils are crap (stock). So I will get the new ones a bit lower than stock (looking at 340mm). I am running 255/45/17's at the moment on the rear. Just curiouis if I will have a problem going to 275/40/17's (if it will fit the stock 17" rims) or should I just stick with what I am running now??


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't recommend 275s on 8" wheels. Sure, it'll work but that's too much meat for too little wheel.

As long as you roll/cut fenders, 275s should fit back there fine.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Steamwalker said:


> I don't recommend 275s on 8" wheels. Sure, it'll work but that's too much meat for too little wheel.
> 
> As long as you roll/cut fenders, 275s should fit back there fine.


Good point I didn't realize our rims were only 8"


----------

